# Spreading seeds of Filipino Martial Arts.



## Tigerrbo156113 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello fellow brothers and sisters of the arts.  Am a instructor of several systems and styles of the Filipino stick and knife arts. I am Alejandro Elias and I live in Cochise Co.  In Arizona and am interested in finding serious students in the Sierra Vista AZ, area to build up interested student as a group . Interested?   Text me at my Facebook wall  use this name alexjandro Elias.  Ok hope to here from you soon. 
You can see my bio,  at Arnistendencia. Com.  See professor Alejandro or Alex Elias.


----------

